# Deep Tracks - Neil Young - "After the Goldrush"



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

View attachment 107027


Please *choose up to seven selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - Neil Young - "After the Goldrush"

"After the Gold Rush" is the third studio album by Canadian musician Neil Young. Released in September 1970 on Reprise Records, it is one of four high-profile albums released by each member of folk rock collective Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young in the wake of their chart-topping 1970 album "Déjà Vu".

"After the Gold Rush" peaked at number eight on the Billboard Top Pop Albums chart; the two singles taken from the album, "Only Love Can Break Your Heart" and "When You Dance I Can Really Love", made it to number 33 and number 93 respectively on the Billboard Hot 100.

Initial sessions were conducted with backing band Crazy Horse at Sunset Sound Studios in Los Angeles amid a short winter 1970 tour that included a well-received engagement with Steve Miller and Miles Davis at the Fillmore East.

Most of the album was recorded at a makeshift basement studio in Young's Topanga Canyon home during the spring with Crosby, Stills, Nash, & Young bassist Greg Reeves, Crazy Horse drummer Ralph Molina and burgeoning eighteen-year-old musical prodigy Nils Lofgren of the Washington, D.C.-based band Grin on piano. The incorporation of Lofgren was a characteristically idiosyncratic decision by Young: Lofgren had not played keyboards on a regular basis prior to the sessions. (Along with Jack Nitzsche, Lofgren would join an augmented Crazy Horse sans Young before enjoying success with his own group, solo cult success and a 25-year membership in Bruce Springsteen's E Street Band).

The Young biography "Shakey" claims Young was intentionally trying to combine Crazy Horse and CSNY on this release, with members of the former band appearing alongside Stephen Stills (who contributed backing vocals to "Only Love Can Break Your Heart") and Reeves.

The cover art is a solarized image of Young, walking past the New York University School of Law campus, passing an old woman. The picture was taken by photographer Joel Bernstein and was reportedly out of focus. It was because of this he decided to mask the blurred face by solarizing the image. The photo is cropped; the original image included Young's friend and CSNY bandmate Graham Nash.

Critics were not immediately impressed; the 1970 review in Rolling Stone magazine by Langdon Winner was negative, with Winner feeling that, "none of the songs here rise above the uniformly dull surface." Critical reaction has improved with time; by 1975, Rolling Stone was referring to the album as a "masterpiece",and "After the Gold Rush" is now considered a classic album in Young's recording career.

In 2003, Rolling Stone named the album the 71st greatest album of all time, his highest ranking on this list.

In 2006, Time Magazine listed it as one of the 'All-TIME 100 Albums'.

Personnel -

Neil Young - guitar, piano, harmonica, vibes, lead vocals

Danny Whitten - guitar, vocals

Nils Lofgren - guitar, piano, vocals

Jack Nitzsche - piano

Billy Talbot - bass

Greg Reeves - bass

Ralph Molina - drums, vocals

Stephen Stills - vocals

Bill Peterson - flugelhorn

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/After_the_Gold_Rush

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

"Tell Me Why" -






"After the Goldrush" -






"Only Love Can Break Your Heart" -






"Southern Man" -






"Till the Morning Comes" -






"Oh, Lonesome Me" -






"Don't Let It Bring You Down" -






"Birds" -






"When You Dance I Can Really Love You" -






"I Believe In You" -






"Cripple Creek Ferry" -


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of Neil's very best IMO. And the early critical reviews again demonstrated that one's own ears and brain are _ipso facto_ the most accurate and meaningful judges of music.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Ah, Mr Young, who never fails to bring something different to the party just when you think he has nothing left in the tank. Long may he run! 

One of my favourite albums by one of my all-time heroes.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

When You Dance...

But I listen to the Live Rust version.


----------

